# Netflix Original Series



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I thought it might be nice to keep a list of Netflix Original Series in one place. No spoilers. Just information about release dates and casting news.

*Currently Streaming Series:*

LillyHammer (Renewed for 2nd season)
House of Cards (Renewed for Season 2)

*Upcoming Series:*

Arrested Development (May 26, 2013)
Orange is the New Black
Hemlock Grove (April 19, 2013)
Derek
The Killing


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Netflix is possibly looking to add The River

http://www.cinemablend.com/television/Could-Netflix-Save-River-ABC-Cancels-It-40705.html

and Terra Nova

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/08/terra-nova-netflix-season-2_n_1330736.html

Here is also an update on Hemlock Grove. It is scheduled to being streaming in early 2013.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/22/netflixs-new-horror-series-hemlock-grove-to-air-early-2013/


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

NOoooooo! Not Terrible Nova!
If Netflix HAS to do this abomination let the dinos get to eat the obnoxious teens. In HD detail.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I hadn't heard about the river. 

I think Terranova is probably dead.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> NOoooooo! Not Terrible Nova!
> If Netflix HAS to do this abomination let the dinos get to eat the obnoxious teens. In HD detail.


Unfortunately netflix doesn't want it. So now it is officially extinct.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Terra-Nova-Dead-Netflix-1045322.aspx


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Michael S said:


> Unfortunately netflix doesn't want it. So now it is officially extinct.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Terra-Nova-Dead-Netflix-1045322.aspx


From what I've heard, it's not dead, but it's definitely in the ground and they're getting ready to shovel dirt on it. They're not releasing the actors from contract yet, but they have about zero chance of finding the show a new home at this point.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

I watched Lillyhammer. I thought it was very good. Eight 45 minute episodes.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

goMO said:


> I watched Lillyhammer. I thought it was very good. Eight 45 minute episodes.


A buddy recommended it to me, so I will give it a go. I assume it's not going to just disappear from view any time soon.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> A buddy recommended it to me, so I will give it a go. I assume it's not going to just disappear from view any time soon.


It has been renewed for a second season and Netflix has signed on to co-produce this time. The show is very popular in Norway. It has gotten 1 Million viewers (1/5 of the population).

http://www.deadline.com/2012/02/net...r-ratings-companys-ted-sarandos-explains-why/


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Pan Am is being shopped around.

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-24/canceled-tv-shows-get-a-digital-afterlife


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That article seems like it's basically rehashed OLD info... some of which I thought was already discredited.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

House of Cards has a release date! 2/1/13

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/04/netflix-house-of-cards-original-series-february-1/

It also seems it has a 2 season gurarantee!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Netflix will be showing Ricky Gervais's Derek.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Hemlock Grover trailer is up with release date April 19 per the Netflix press release today.

https://secure.onlineprocessing.biz/3/mr5/netflix.us.en/index.php?s=24309&item=136612


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm glad to learn that LillyHammer was renewed. That was pretty fun.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

House of Cards reviews are coming in, very positive.

With all episodes releasing at once I'm not sure how the discussion can be anything but a single season thread. I really prefer episode threads though. Maybe I'll start batch episode threads - every 2 episodes, since people are more likely to watch them in groups.

Hollywood Reporter Review, includes plot spoilers for first 2 episodes as reviews normally do: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/house-cards-netflix-tv-review-415589


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Zevida said:


> House of Cards reviews are coming in, very positive.
> 
> With all episodes releasing at once I'm not sure how the discussion can be anything but a single season thread. I really prefer episode threads though. Maybe I'll start batch episode threads - every 2 episodes, since people are more likely to watch them in groups.
> 
> Hollywood Reporter Review, includes plot spoilers for first 2 episodes as reviews normally do: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/house-cards-netflix-tv-review-415589


The UK House of Cards was brilliant. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Zevida said:


> House of Cards reviews are coming in, very positive.
> 
> With all episodes releasing at once I'm not sure how the discussion can be anything but a single season thread. I really prefer episode threads though. Maybe I'll start batch episode threads - every 2 episodes, since people are more likely to watch them in groups.
> 
> Hollywood Reporter Review, includes plot spoilers for first 2 episodes as reviews normally do: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/house-cards-netflix-tv-review-415589


I agree about the thread. We probably need a forum rule for this as these types of shows are only going to become more common.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I watched the first two episodes of Hemlock Grove today (sneak peak).

I really liked it, more than I expected. Definitely up my alley. I'm having a hard time coming up with a comparison show, but definitely more True Blood than Twilight, in terms of the feel of the show. (I've only seen one episode of True Blood, though, and it is not nearly so racy, but there is still sex and some nudity.)

I quite liked the mood of the show, the young characters (Bill and Landon, oh my!), the cinematography and the music. 

I thought Famke would elevate the show, but she ended up being the weakest link. Her accent is terrible.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Where did you watch it?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Is Netflix sending out emails promoting their new series? I haven't seen anything from them in a long time; we're still an active account.

I worry I'll miss something, though I suppose all the prior eps will remain assailable for future viewing - right?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I recently watched 'House of Cards' and enjoyed it very much. Does anybody know if, and when, there will be a second seasaon? 

Mark - I'm kind of newly back with Netflix so I haven't been getting emails regarding series.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The 2nd season of HOC is currently in production.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

All indications are that Netflix will release S2 of House of Cards in early 2014, approximately a year after the first season was released.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Where did you watch it?


Ditto to this question. Can't find any evidence of any Hemlock Grove episodes any where online or on Netflix, even after "liking" their Facebook page.

Was it a local press viewing?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

It was a private screening, nothing is available publicly yet.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

'Hemlock Grove' starts airing April 19.

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Hemlock_Grove/70242310?locale=en-US



> In the shadows of a rusted Pennsylvania steel town, the mangled body of a teenage girl is discovered. As they hunt for a monster among them, rumors mount and many of the eccentric residents become suspects, from the newly arrived gypsy family to the wealthy Godfrey clan. In the twisted world of Hemlock Grove, everyone hides a dark secret. From director Eli Roth ("Hostel") comes a chilling supernatural series based on Brian McGreevy's novel.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

That was a pretty damn good trailer. I can't ever recall any werewolf transformation being that graphic.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

Although I found the US _House of Cards _enjoyable, I think the original BBC series is even better.

Also, it has been a year since the first season of _Lillyhammer_, where is season 2?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Gary McCoy said:


> Although I found the US _House of Cards _enjoyable, I think the original BBC series is even better.
> 
> Also, it has been a year since the first season of _Lillyhammer_, where is season 2?


They didn't start filming until January 2013.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anyone know if these shows are eligible for Emmy Awards? Do the Emmy's require that the show air on TV? 

I'm not sure they have any Emmy worthy material yet but with AD right around the corner, I'm certain they will.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, anything that airs on the net is eligible. Those rules opened up a few years ago.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/How-Netflix-Internet-Might-Impact-Emmy-Awards-1061208.aspx



> Thanks to a 2008 rule change, the Academy of TV Arts and Sciences allows shows like Netflix's House of Cards and Arrested Development to be nominated for Emmys in the same categories as broadcast and cable contenders;


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd like to see an Emmy for Kevin Spacey.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Gary McCoy said:


> Although I found the US _House of Cards _enjoyable, I think the original BBC series is even better.
> 
> Also, it has been a year since the first season of _Lillyhammer_, where is season 2?


I think the BBC one is pretty crappy.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think the BBC one is pretty crappy.


I just finished it and I have to agree. The first series was OK (and the US version generally followed its arc), but the last two were ridiculous. I hope the writing does not drop off so sharply in the US version.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I'd like to see an Emmy for Kevin Spacey.


Robin Wright


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

'Bloodline'



> "Bloodline" is a dramatic thriller that explores the demons lurking beneath the surface of a contemporary American family. The Rayburns are hard-working pillars of their Florida Keys community. But when the black sheep son comes home for the 45th anniversary of his parents' hotel, he threatens to expose the Rayburns' dark secrets and shameful past, pushing his siblings to the limits of family loyalty.


Should be now available on Netflix.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Watched the first episode. Won't be watching the second.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I'd like to see an Emmy for Kevin Spacey.





Lee 2.0 said:


> Robin Wright


If that was Robin Wright playing the President then she definitely deserves an honor.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> Watched the first episode. Won't be watching the second.


Wow - I really liked it. Maybe because all the "kids" are my generation.

Kyle Chandler, Sissy Spacek, Sam Shepard...all good stuff.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> 'Bloodline'
> 
> Should be now available on Netflix.


Loving it.

We got sucked right in. We like shows about dysfunctional families, and this has some unique twists on that.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bloodline is not showing up in TiVo Universal Search. It was last week because I created a 1P for it.

TiVo Support has tweeted they are working on capability to have OTT content show up in OnePass's the same day it gets released for streaming; hopefully they figure out how to do that.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Someone started a thread about Bloodline not showing up in search or My Shows in the Roamio forum.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm loving Bloodline. I think it may be Netflix's best drama yet. I can't get into this next season of House of Cards.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Queue said:


> I can't get into this next season of House of Cards.


I loved the first two and watched them over the course of a couple of days. But I watched the first 3 episodes of season 3 a couple weeks ago and haven't gone back to finish it. I will finish it eventually, but it didn't suck me in like the first two.


----------

